# υποτιμητική κερδοσκοπία = short selling



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2008)

Καλησπέρα σας,
συγκείμενο δεν μπορώ να δώσω, όμως πρόκειται για ευρύτατα χρησιμοποιούμενο όρο. Έχω διάφορες ιδέες, όμως καμία δε δίνει ευρήματα στο γκούγκλη.

Ξέρει κανείς πώς λέγεται;


Mod's question: Γιατί δεν λειτουργεί με κανένα τρόπο το λινκ, παρά τις προσπάθειες editing;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2008)

Μόνο ένα depreciating speculation βρίσκω, και αυτό από ελληνική σελίδα.

Αλλά αρκετά destabilizing speculation και price-destabilizing speculation. Έχουν καμιά σχέση οι έννοιες;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2008)

Ο υποτιμητής είναι *bear*, και ο προσδοκών να κερδίσει από υποτίμηση (πουλώντας αέρα) είναι *short seller* ή *short-selling bear*.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2008)

Ζαζ, μήπως αυτές οι εκφράσεις είναι jargon, όμως; Δηλαδή, θα υπάρχει και κάποια επίσημη ονομασία, σωστά;


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2008)

Το πιο ασφαλές ίσως είναι το *bearish speculation*. Αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς μεταφράζουν με την «υποτιμητική κερδοσκοπία».


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2008)

Τα _bull_ και _bear_ είναι απόλυτα δόκιμα στο συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο, εξ όσων γνωρίζω.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2008)

Χρησιμοποιείται με αρνητική χροιά, όπως εδώ.

Ζαζ, το bear νομίζω δεν ταιριάζει εδώ. Δυστυχώς και πάλι δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σας πω περισσότερα για το περιεχόμενο της μετάφρασής μου, το άρθρο της Καθημερινής στο οποίο παραπέμπω παραπάνω θα σας δώσει μια πολύ καλή ιδέα όμως.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2008)

Palavra's answer: Δεν ξέρω εγώ από τέτοια μηχανήματα του διαβόλου. Ας ξανακάνω μια προσπάθεια.
Δείτε όλα αυτά.


Mod says: Αν εννοείς τον πιο πάνω σύνδεσμο (που τον διόρθωσα): Όσοι χρησιμοποιείτε (ακόμα) IE, θα πρέπει να σβήνετε το «http://» που προτείνει για σύνδεσμο προτού αντιγράψετε τον δικό σας.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2008)

Αυτό που λέει το άρθρο της Κ («κερδοσκοπικά κεφάλαια πωλούν μετοχές αφού προηγουμένως έχουν αγοράσει πτωτικά συμβόλαια στην αγορά παραγώγων») είναι η περιγραφή ενός _protected bear_.

[rant]Τέλος πάντων, μου γυρνάν τ' άντερα όταν διαβάζω ότι και καλά καυτηριάζεται η δραστηριότητα των υποτιμητικών κερδοσκόπων. Το μόνο επιλήψιμο σε μια ελεύθερη αγορά είναι ό,τι ποινικώς κολάσιμο. Όλοι οι σε καθημερινή βάση συμμετέχοντες σε μία αγορά κεφαλαίων είναι κερδοσκόποι (αποσκοπούν στο κέρδος) — ούτε άγιοι είναι, ούτε καν επενδυτές. Και κάποιος κερδίζει είτε από υποτίμηση είτε από υπερτίμηση. Ουδέν κακό. Άντε πια με τις εμετικές κορώνες και τις άσχετες κρίσεις — αρκετά. Και τρελαίνομαι που σχεδόν όλες οι γουγλεύσεις που παραθέτει η Παλάβρα προέρχονται από ντεμέκ """""σοβαρές""""" πηγές (τρομάρα τους), που θα 'πρεπε το α' εξάμηνο έστω ενός ΤΕΙ Λογιστικής να το 'χουν διδαχθεί. [/rant]


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 8, 2008)

Short selling ή σκέτο shorting. Αυτό μεταφράζουν με την υποτιμητική κερδοσκοπία. Όποιος θέλει, με ακούει.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ όλους, και την μοντ ακόμα πιο πολύ :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Ευχαριστώ όλους, και την μοντ ακόμα πιο πολύ :)


Τους μοντ, εννοείς, γιατί η δεύτερη παρέμβαση ήταν από τον κύριο, όχι από την κυρία :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2008)

Τους, τους! Τον πρώτο σύνδεσμο όντως τον έδωσα από ΙΕ, ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2008)

Λοιπόν, επανέρχομαι: ρώτησα και μου είπαν ότι προτιμούν μετάφραση του όρου ως speculation. Κόμητα, έχετε να πείτε τίποτα;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 18, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Λοιπόν, επανέρχομαι: ρώτησα και μου είπαν ότι προτιμούν μετάφραση του όρου ως speculation. Κόμητα, έχετε να πείτε τίποτα;



Ό,τι θέλει ο πελάτης. Αν το προτιμά "αφρισμένο χανιμπαλάκι", πρέπει να γράψεις "αφρισμένο χανιμπαλάκι". Να σου δείξει μοναχά και πού το έχει βρει... No further comment.


----------



## Lina (Jun 18, 2009)

Μήπως να φτιάχναμε χωριστό νήμα για short selling>ανοιχτές πωλήσεις;


----------



## blowgrana (Jun 18, 2009)

*short selling*

short selling=ανοιχτές πωλήσεις

βλέπε και σορτάκηδες
http://www.google.gr/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4ADBF_enGR252GR252&q=%cf%83%ce%bf%cf%81%cf%84%ce%ac%ce%ba%ce%b7%ce%b4%ce%b5%cf%82


----------

